# Business software



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm looking for a software package that i can keep track of my lawn customers and snow removal customers. I want to be able to do scheduling, repeat service,invoice, accounts recieveable, maintenance and expenses, material costs etc. I,ve checked out quickbooks and its a good program but you can't schedule or anything like that. Whats everyone else using? pencil and Paper has got to go spend more time doing book work then I am doing the work that makes the money


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Some Wayne gentlemen here posts a lot about his software stuff in every post asking about this kind of thing. Just look around the forum or wait a few minutes for him to find this post and post his sales pitch about it.


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

hi creagars, we use Sage Peachtree Accounting..... About the same as quickbooks, but does seem a little more landscape friendly and it has a payroll option that you dont have to pay for like with quickbooks
I just bought my program at office depot for $299 with $200 rebate so Its also right now 1/3 the cost of quickbooks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

I am trying two new prigrams right now, both have apps for my iphone so I can send a bill via email as soon as the job is done, along with being able to look at any customers past invoices and balance's. One is called invoice2go and the other is calle Billings. They both have free trail periods. I have tried to use Qucikbooks in the past but it makes me want to poke my eye out with a sharp pencil.

Regards Mike


----------



## b&b landscapes (Nov 7, 2010)

flykelley;1125417 said:


> I am trying two new prigrams right now, both have apps for my iphone so I can send a bill via email as soon as the job is done, along with being able to look at any customers past invoices and balance's. One is called invoice2go and the other is calle Billings. They both have free trail periods. I have tried to use Qucikbooks in the past but it makes me want to poke my eye out with a sharp pencil.
> 
> Quickbooks is pretty hard to use in the landscape world without being a genious with the software or paying someone to set it up and then you still have to know all of your products and charges. Try Sage Peachtree - It is well worth the money.... you can set up customers, products, overhead, suppliers.... it even keeps track of payroll and gives you multiple grafts to show where every penny goes and helps you to keep track of costs
> 
> HUGE help it is


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

I found a software package called ServLite im demoing it now and so far it seems to be a good program, does scheduling, routing, payroll, invoicing, you can set up your own services that your business offers and what prices you charge www.irissystems.biz


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

I use Quickbooks for all my businesses and scheduling is a simple spreadsheet.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

Creagers Lawns;1126245 said:


> I found a software package called ServLite im demoing it now and so far it seems to be a good program, does scheduling, routing, payroll, invoicing, you can set up your own services that your business offers and what prices you charge www.irissystems.biz


Check out "nediso" software.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Creagers Lawns;1126245 said:


> I found a software package called ServLite im demoing it now and so far it seems to be a good program, does scheduling, routing, payroll, invoicing, you can set up your own services that your business offers and what prices you charge www.irissystems.biz


From what I've seen it appears to be pretty easy and straight forward to run.
I have a friend who' an IT geek and I'm going to have him take a look at it. I've been doing everything manually in MS Word and Excel with templates I've set up for each customer. My system works pretty good once everything is set up but adding customers is somewhat labor-some. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

*Comprehensive Software*



Creagers Lawns;1122273 said:


> I'm looking for a software package that i can keep track of my lawn customers and snow removal customers. I want to be able to do scheduling, repeat service,invoice, accounts recieveable, maintenance and expenses, material costs etc. I,ve checked out quickbooks and its a good program but you can't schedule or anything like that. Whats everyone else using? pencil and Paper has got to go spend more time doing book work then I am doing the work that makes the money


I'm going to try and avoid a sales pitch.. if you want software that literally takes care of every aspect of running your snow business (integrates with QuickBooks™ and interfaces to other accounting software) check out crewtrackersoftware.com, or give us a call 877-427-4047 and we can give you some names and numbers of current clients and they can tell you their experiences using CrewTracker Software. ** Specifically designed for snow by a CSP! If you're using software that handles snow the way it handles lawn, you might as well just keep using a pen and paper... and don't even get us started on spreadsheets! yuck!

For the lawn side, we link directly with Qxpress which is great for lawn. (Comes free with CrewTracker)


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

GroundskeeperPro or Blizzardbuster

From Adkad.com


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

Wish they had it for Mac.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1131147 said:


> Wish they had it for Mac.


Billings is a software for Mac, have it on my desktop and my iphone.

Mike


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a macbook pro and I run our software through a program called parallels.


----------



## jsource (Sep 28, 2009)

I use Quickbooks for the accounting & Qxpress for the scheduling & routing end of it. Qxpress is designed for Quickbooks, they work as one so there is no double entry. The web site is www.qxpress.com.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

flykelley;1131216 said:


> Billings is a software for Mac, have it on my desktop and my iphone.
> 
> Mike


I downloaded the app for my iPhone, but haven't looked at the desktop for Mac yet. I like to test drive the app first.



crewtracker;1131987 said:


> I have a macbook pro and I run our software through a program called parallels.


I run a Mac Mini with Leopard. Haven't gotten the Parallels/Bootjack yet and haven't had a reason to do so yet. Everything I do with my businesses I can do with Mac based software. My wife has her netbook with Windows but my stuff is Mac all the way.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1132093 said:


> I downloaded the app for my iPhone, but haven't looked at the desktop for Mac yet. I like to test drive the app first.
> 
> I run a Mac Mini with Leopard. Haven't gotten the Parallels/Bootjack yet and haven't had a reason to do so yet. Everything I do with my businesses I can do with Mac based software. My wife has her netbook with Windows but my stuff is Mac all the way.


Hi Tubby
The billings for desktop is also a free trial, I find it a bit hard to move around in but it seems to be getting a little easier each time. The one thing I like is it will talk to the iphone so if Im in the field and do a invoice on my iphone it will sync with the desktop version when I get back to the office.

Mike


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

I use quickbooks & qexpress. Previously clip. prefer q express. good support


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

service autopilot has been the best thing ever. they dont have a good solution to the snow industry yet, but they have the lawn care side nailed and every update gets better and better

i belive that by next year they will have a good solution for winter next year. 

but its been REALLY nice all summer long. i would encourage anyone that uses QB , that you need to check this softaware out

best part its 100% cloud based. doesnt matter what computer your on, ipad, i phone, black berry, friends house, work, home mobil in the truck, you have full access to all data. no need to worry about your computer dieing ever again,


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

*response to Creagers Lawn:*

I think you will find that "scheduling" fits the lawn side and not the snow side. That's one of the biggest differences in our software is that it is event driven and not schedule bound. That being said, our software is tailored to the snow business but since the majority of you all out there do both snow and lawn, Qxpress is part of our software and that is schedule bound which is great for lawn. Our software integrates great with Quickbooks™ so there is no double entry.

You definitely want to stay away from pencil and paper or spreadsheets because when it comes to litigation, you need to have different reports and data saved that proves where you were when you said you were and that you did what you said you did.


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Creagers Lawns;1122273 said:


> I'm looking for a software package that i can keep track of my lawn customers and snow removal customers. I want to be able to do scheduling, repeat service,invoice, accounts recieveable, maintenance and expenses, material costs etc. I,ve checked out quickbooks and its a good program but you can't schedule or anything like that. Whats everyone else using? pencil and Paper has got to go spend more time doing book work then I am doing the work that makes the money


Hello there,
I'm glad to see you have taken the time out of your busy schedule to see how the proper software can help you grow your business. Check out what Operasoft is all about. 
Operasoft provides Residential & Municipal Snow removal & Lawn care Management Software. Designed with Microsoft Dynamics CRM which is an extension of your Microsoft Outlook, it provides a powerful and stable backbone to run every aspect of snow removal operations smoothly.

The software solution requires no onsite installation and handles all types of service calls, real-time dispatching, GPS tracking, contract management, invoicing and much more. It integrates with many accounting systems. Imagine having a simple view of all the snow routes displayed on Google Earth, sequencing clients in an order to optimize the number of clients per miles driven. Managing revenues per route is easy, imagine measuring revenues per mile! The leading indicator for profitability, as well as customer service.

The MODIS terminal (onboard touch screen) shows drivers their own route as well as all other routes with client comments/instructions pop-ups per location (example; where to put the snow) at their fingertips. Any driver/operator is immediately a master of all snow routes, even ones they have never driven!

The dispatcher tracks route progress in real-time and can easily view route completion, open/closed service calls, and damage reports, right on Google Earth. Operasoft gives another new tool to the dispatcher, the ability to assign operators that have completed their routes/runs to assist the less experienced operators that have not yet finished their current snow routes. It's like having more vehicles.

If you have any questions about our leading Snow / Lawn care Management software, please contact me at 1-888-986-7372 extension 427 or by email at [email protected]


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

*snow and lawn software*



Creagers Lawns;1122273 said:


> I'm looking for a software package that i can keep track of my lawn customers and snow removal customers. I want to be able to do scheduling, repeat service,invoice, accounts recieveable, maintenance and expenses, material costs etc. I,ve checked out quickbooks and its a good program but you can't schedule or anything like that. Whats everyone else using? pencil and Paper has got to go spend more time doing book work then I am doing the work that makes the money


Brand New! CrewTracker Software handles lawn maintenance also! With literally one click of the mouse you can pick snow or lawn reports! It's simple! Plus, still no extra hardware to buy!

Ask us about are easy pay plan -- 877-427-4047

Come visit us at the Symposium Booth #429


----------



## krpalex (Apr 10, 2011)

*The Customer factor*

Try the Customer Factor, it is great for any service company, I have been using it for 2 yrs now and the service is awesome, and its only 24.95 per month.


----------

